# Oppo Bluray player



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with Oppo bluray players? They are at the high end of prices outside of the videophile brands but the reviews are sparkling.

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83SE/

I'd love to hear from someone who owns or has seen one of these players in action. I'm running various Sony and Samsung players at the moment and don't want a more expensive version of what I have.

Thanks.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have one of the earlier Upconverting Oppo DVD players and they are amazing. Absolutely stunning quality and great products. Very good customer support too. 

I would suspect the Bluray player is the same, they perform at levels above anything in their price range, and usually at the very top of all products out there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've now read 7-8 reviews on this unit, and they are all very similar:

Good, well-made units, that provide reliable Blu Ray and above-average up-converting playback of standard DVDs. They also load a bit fast than most (but not all) other players.

The consistent "CON" mentioned - the price....it is indeed pricey.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've now read 7-8 reviews on this unit, and they are all very similar:
> 
> Good, well-made units, that provide reliable Blu Ray and above-average up-converting playback of standard DVDs. They also load a bit fast than most (but not all) other players.
> 
> The consistent "CON" mentioned - the price....it is indeed pricey.


The crazy thing about the price though is that it is cheaper than most of the specialized high end brands...and out performs most of them :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Grentz said:


> The crazy thing about the price though is that it is cheaper than most of the specialized high end brands...and out performs most of them :eek2:


You can get higher end units on sale for less than the OPPO.

As for outperforming others...yes it does indeed do so for many other units...but there are 2-3 alternatives out there that are available in the $300 range (on sale only) which are rated just as high in all categories, the Panny BD80 is just one of them.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a purchased upconverting and a beta test BD-83. Both are fantastic.

Highly recommended. 

A couple of reviewers have started using the BD-83 as their reference players instead of much more expensive models.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You can get higher end units on sale for less than the OPPO.
> 
> As for outperforming others...yes it does indeed do so for many other units...but there are 2-3 alternatives out there that are available in the $300 range (on sale only) which are rated just as high in all categories, the Panny BD80 is just one of them.


True, then again I was speaking of some of the $1k+ units that it (and some of the alternatives you stated) outperforms. Impressive IMO.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I have a purchased upconverting and a beta test BD-83. Both are fantastic.
> 
> Highly recommended.
> 
> A couple of reviewers have started using the BD-83 as their reference players instead of much more expensive models.


I don't have a BD-83, but I was an early adopter of the 971-H, which I still use and love. I can tell you that Oppo has one of the best customer service departments I've ever dealt with.

They recently introduced an $899 "Special Edition" BD-83, targeted at audiophiles. It uses quad-ESS DAC's per channel, instead of a single Cirrus Logic DAC per channel. It also features upgraded power supply circuitry for an improved S/N ratio.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> They recently introduced an $899 "Special Edition" BD-83, targeted at audiophiles. It uses quad-ESS DAC's per channel, instead of a single Cirrus Logic DAC per channel. It also features upgraded power supply circuitry for an improved S/N ratio.


That is the One I am going to buy. Great Reviews and Great Customer Service!!!


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

richierich said:


> That is the One I am going to buy. Great Reviews *and Great Customer Service*!!!


Which is so rare nowadays


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Renard said:


> Which is so rare nowadays


I always go for Customer Service if I can get it. That is why I don't like COMCRAP!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> That is the One I am going to buy. Great Reviews and Great Customer Service!!!


Oppo Fanboy...:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Oppo Fanboy...:lol:


I can't help it as I have heard and read about so many people just loving this unit. I am moving my BluRay downstairs to my Master Bedroom and buying this to replace it!!!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Their customer service is awesome. They really stand behind their stuff, and it seems to be made very well too (shocking for the price). My 971-H is one of the most solid feeling DVD players I have used except for some of the much much higher end rack and professional stuff...which it still outperforms most of the time too


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm sold. Now I have to get the Supreme Commander to go along with it. 

The only negative I've read was about the original model's sound quality, and dang, they roll out an audiophile edition within months AND offer a painless upgrade path for the early adopters. 

Very cool.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Grentz said:


> Their customer service is awesome. They really stand behind their stuff, and it seems to be made very well too (shocking for the price). My 971-H is one of the most solid feeling DVD players I have used except for some of the much much higher end rack and professional stuff...which it still outperforms most of the time too


I've read and heard nothing but good things about OPPO as well.

But at $499.95....the incremental improvements in a few areas to me....don't warrant the added $200 in price.

I'd rather get 2 very good units for that $500 total amount ( which you can on sale) as opposed to one excellent unit.

But that's just me....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've read and heard nothing but good things about OPPO as well.
> 
> But at $499.95....the incremental improvements in a few areas to me....don't warrant the added $200 in price.
> 
> ...


Hey, you work hard and make your salary so you can spend it wisely in any manner you want to. If we all made the same decisions and liked the same things it would make for a BORING WORLD!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Hey, you work hard and make your salary so you can spend it wisely in any manner you want to. If we all made the same decisions and liked the same things it would make for a BORING WORLD!!!


...and that means I can support 2 movies in 2 rooms at the same time you're stuck with only 1....:lol::lol::lol:

Kinda like having multiple HD DVRs....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and that means I can support 2 movies in 2 rooms at the same time you're stuck with only 1....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Kinda like having multiple HD DVRs....


I have so much stuff recorded on my 6 DVRs that I only watch about 3 or 4 DVDs from Netflix a month. They just love me cause I hardly ever send a DVD back.

I have so many problems in life and this is one of them. What to Watch!!!

And if they ever come out with this MRV thing I have been hearing about then I will just sit on my couch and NEVER EVER get up. I'll just have the wife bring me my food and drink because I'll be too busy trying to watch all of my STUFF!!! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I will be keeping tabs on the reports coming from users of the new OPPO Blu Ray player....I have seen a few floating out there already...and all seem to be good.

Maybe I have a rich uncle out there somewhere (that I don't know about) who'll send me one for XMAS. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd rather get 2 very good units for that $500 total amount ( which you can on sale) as opposed to one excellent unit.
> 
> But that's just me....


I'd agree with you most of the time, but I want to move up from my Sony in the theater room. I'm running a 194" front projector so small improvements should be evident.

Plus in my youth I was a bit of a Golden Ear audiophile. The Special Edition offers high end analog audio.

So far the Supreme Commander isn't budging. "But you already have one of those BluRay things!"

May just have to buy the thing and tough out the ensuing hail storm. 
After all, she can't stay mad forever. At least I don't think she can. 
Well, maybe she can, but that Oppo sure would be nice!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FogCutter said:


> I'd agree with you most of the time, but I want to move up from my Sony in the theater room. I'm running a 194" front projector so small improvements should be evident.


WOW!

Nice.

Yup - money well spent in that setup.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I will be keeping tabs on the reports coming from users of the new OPPO Blu Ray player....I have seen a few floating out there already...and all seem to be good.
> 
> Maybe I have a rich uncle out there somewhere (that I don't know about) who'll send me one for XMAS. :lol::lol::lol:


Maybe just maybe!!!

I heard his ship is coming in but the Coast Guard has it anchored somewhere off the coast of New York while they are checking for illegals!!! :lol:

Wish they would let that ship come on in to port!!!:hurah:

I believe I heard him say something like "I'm waiting on a Slow Boat from China!".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Maybe just maybe!!!
> 
> I heard his ship is coming in but the Coast Guard has it anchored somewhere off the coast of New York while they are checking for illegals!!! :lol:
> 
> Wish they would let that ship come on in to port!!!:hurah:


Sounds like a golden opportunity to get the OPPO.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

richierich said:


> And if they ever come out with this MRV thing I have been hearing about then I will just sit on my couch and NEVER EVER get up. I'll just have the wife bring me my food and drink because I'll be too busy trying to watch all of my STUFF!!! :hurah:


Good news! They have a hospital bed that soaks up and disposes of human waste automatically. If the wife keeps you fed you wouldn't have to ever move again.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

FogCutter said:


> So far the Supreme Commander isn't budging. "But you already have one of those BluRay things!"
> 
> May just have to buy the thing and tough out the ensuing hail storm.
> After all, she can't stay mad forever. At least I don't think she can.
> Well, maybe she can, but that Oppo sure would be nice!


You know the President can Overrule the Supreme Commander when he wants to but he just has to have the Large Gonadal Things in order to make that Presidential Decision.

The President can always ask for forgiveness later saying "The Devil Made Me Do It!!!" then take her out to a nice lunch.

And don't forget to tell her how much SHE IS GOING TO ENJOY WATCHING BEAUTIFUL HD MOVIES!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> You know the President can Overrule the Supreme Commander when he wants to but he just has to have the Large Gonadal Things in order to make that Presidential Decision.
> 
> The President can always ask for forgiveness later saying "The Devil Made Me Do It!!!" then take her out of a nice lunch.
> 
> And don't forget to tell her how much SHE IS GOING TO ENJOY WATCHING BEAUTIFUL HD MOVIES!!!


One of the advantages of an HD Dictatorship.

It's good to be the King. 

Blu Ray lives.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

EXECUTIVE DECISIONS CAN NOT BE MADE BY THE WEAK!!!

THEY MUST BE MADE BY A STRONG AND NOBLE RULER!!! :hurah:


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Worth a try. Usually given enough time she comes around. When I bought the new projector last year she was steaming toward having me send it back. A fast Quicken report showed that her clothes spending was three times the cost of the projector. I suggested that the projector goes back after she gets refunds on the clothes.

The projector stayed. 

It's fun to win once in a while.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FogCutter said:


> Worth a try. Usually given enough time she comes around. When I bought the new projector last year she was steaming toward having me send it back. A fast Quicken report showed that *her clothes spending was three times the cost of the projector*. I suggested that the projector goes back after she gets refunds on the clothes.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

FogCutter said:


> Worth a try. Usually given enough time she comes around. When I bought the new projector last year she was steaming toward having me send it back. A fast Quicken report showed that her clothes spending was three times the cost of the projector. I suggested that the projector goes back after she gets refunds on the clothes.
> 
> The projector stayed.
> 
> It's fun to win once in a while.


Sometimes you just have to PLAY HARDBALL!!! :lol:


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

richierich said:


> Sometimes you just have to PLAY HARDBALL!!! :lol:


I complain but I have friends whose wives spend them into poverty, so I am blessed in that respect. And I have to keep some of my powder dry for a 1080p projector.

And we did just get a new 58" plasma and yes, a Bluray player, so she has half a point, kinda sorta.

She'll want something before long. :lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

richierich said:


> And if they ever come out with this MRV thing I have been hearing about then I will just sit on my couch and NEVER EVER get up. I'll just have the wife bring me my food and drink because I'll be too busy trying to watch all of my STUFF!!! :hurah:


TiVo has had MRV for several years. Works great, but like any streaming, it's best to let the transfer complete or at least run about half way through the show so you don't get a lot of pauses. Also, there's a lot of program material that is flagged so it can't be transferred. I recorded several movies around Halloween, and they were all flagged so I couldn't transfer them from my bedroom TiVo to the one in the family room.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Cholly said:


> Works great, but like any streaming, it's best to let the transfer complete or at least run about half way through the show so you don't get a lot of pauses. (


Charlie, how do you let the transfer complete? Do you Select it and then hit Pause and let it sit for 10 minutes or so and then hit Pause again so it starts playing.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Great news -- the Supreme Commander relented, but I have to wait until Christmas.
Not a total victory but close enough.
Thanks for the feedback.

I'll post when I have had it long enough to have an opinion.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Sometimes you just have to prepare your well thought argument in advance so she can see how she will benefit from the purchase.

You gotta Plan Your Work and Work Your Plan!!! :lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've read and heard nothing but good things about OPPO as well.
> 
> But at $499.95....the incremental improvements in a few areas to me....don't warrant the added $200 in price.
> 
> ...


It really just depends on the situation. I think it is a bit much as well and I dont have anything that it really would make that big of a difference on (I dont even have a bluray player yet :lol: ).

Then again, the Oppo looks like a deal in comparison to some of the $2-4k+ players out there. Same as anything...just how much you want to spend. I just got done installing a $6k Receiver/Amp for a client. IMO I would not probably spend that much in my house for the incremental improvement, but he is very happy and it is cheaper than the $10k Receiver/Amps out there


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Grentz said:


> *It really just depends on the situation*. I think it is a bit much as well and I dont have anything that it really would make that big of a difference on (I dont even have a bluray player yet :lol: ).
> 
> *Then again, the Oppo looks like a deal in comparison to some of the $2-4k+ players out there*. Same as anything...just how much you want to spend. I just got done installing a $6k Receiver/Amp for a client. IMO I would not probably spend that much in my house for the incremental improvement, but he is very happy and it is cheaper than the $10k Receiver/Amps out there


I'd pretty much agree with your points.

If you have the $$$ and it makes you happy - go for it.

For those of us more frugal, we need to see the value/benefits for the extra cost.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If you have the $$$ and it makes you happy - go for it.
> 
> For those of us more frugal, we need to see the value/benefits for the extra cost.


Yeah, for some folks something is better because it does cost more. I've auditioned some $100K+ home theaters, and frankly, I wasn't impressed. I have less than $10K in my entire setup and it flogs the expensive rigs I've seen.

The flip of that is that people tend to put up with some real crap just because it's cheap. I know some of those, too.

Couple of years ago Denon launched a $2K DVD player that was NOT Bluray. What the heck? Who would buy such a thing? Not this farm boy. Five years ago I did spring for a Denon DVD player for $600 when the average DVD player was well under $200 and Bluray was but a gleam in Sony's eye. Guess what, the dang thing was a lot better, sound and image.

I'm hoping this Oppo comes through.

Oh well. The world goes around.

Now I am worried. The Supreme Commander flipped too quickly, not nearly enough fretting and angst. What is she up to? Plans within plans. She is angling for something.

Hmmm.....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Gosh, I had better not tell you about my $5,000 Denon or I'll never hear the end of it. Also, some people have more money than they can reasonably spend in a lifetime so why waste time to find the Best Buy when you find what you like and since you can afford it you buy it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'd pretty much agree with your points.
> 
> If you have the $$$ and it makes you happy - go for it.
> 
> For those of us more frugal, we need to see the value/benefits for the extra cost.


For me it depends on the situation. I go both ways. I am very frugal with a lot of stuff, but there are a few things I will spend a bit more on. Overall though I am frugal 

Somehow I install home theater/electronics as a job...yet I tend to have a setup that comes no where close to what I install. (not that I dont want to!) Guess its like how the shoemaker's kids always have the worst shoes :lol:

My setup is decent, but nothing extravagant. Lots of my stuff is very old (my speakers in my home theater are 20+ yrs old) and my one receiver is a refurb while the other is 15+yrs old. Plus I dont even have a bluray player yet! To be honest though, I dont watch a lot of surround sound stuff and barely ever use disk media....DirecTV is my main source. Thus I keep saving in the piggy bank :grin:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with being Frugal most of the time. I shop at Walmart for certain things but then I buy my meat and produce from Publix which is more expensive but I think they have better quality and I can get steaks cut the way I like.

But when I see something I like I go for it regardless of price. I've got my eye on a Ferrari and it may not be long before one is in my garage!!!

Not very practical but alot of fun.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

richierich said:


> Gosh, I had better not tell you about my $5,000 Denon or I'll never hear the end of it. Also, some people have more money than they can reasonably spend in a lifetime so why waste time to find the Best Buy when you find what you like and since you can afford it you buy it.


You would just adore my $4000 record player. Yup. A leftover from my Golden Ear days. I even fire it up now and then, but my main speakers are too widely separated for good stereo listening. I have to accommodate that huge screen.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You should post some pictures of your setup 

I dream to live in a house where I can make a proper home theater room, but I have yet to have a house with that perfect room yet...


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

My room came together totally by accident, but I have an 18 foot throw from the projector to the wall. I project onto a bare wall because when I started the aspect ratios kept shifting. Now I prefer the wall to a screen because modern projectors have plenty of brightness and I don't have to look at a big naked screen when the system is off.

I'll try to get some pics, kind of hard to depict.

I was shooting for floor to ceiling, wall to wall image size. I ran out of vertical by the time I hit 194" diag. All of the pros say I am nuts until they see it. As close to immersion as video will allow. Just walk into the scene.

And I saved $3K on the screen that went into the other components! 

Keep on dreaming -- eventually you'll get there.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice, how far do you sit back? Also what projector are you running?

I am limited to around 96" on my projector because of where I have to mount it...but even from quite a ways back it is really big. At times with lots of fast motion video it gets a bit intense...I can't even imagine 194"! For a screen I use just a bare wall as well, I actually painted the whole wall (so it does not look like a screen when things are off) a neutral gray...one of the recommended shades over at avsforum. Cheap too as it was just from Home Depot


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Grentz,
Just curious...why is gray recommended? I'd figure white would be.


----------



## my99svt (Jul 19, 2007)

I just bought a new Panasonic TC-P58V10 plasma and they threw in a Panasonic DMP-BD80K for free. I think the quality of the blu-ray player is amazing. I have the Oppo 980h dvd player that I bought a year ago too. I even watched my first directv 1080p movie Angels and Demons. I was impressed. I think I should have gotten the 65 inch now!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Grentz,
> Just curious...why is gray recommended? I'd figure white would be.


You can go either way, kinda depends on the space.

A neutral gray screen will not reflect as much light back and actually will absorb some light. This helps boost the contrast (better black levels) as well as killing some ambient light around to help with reflections/etc. The draw back is that you loose brightness, though this is not an issue with most projectors that have very high brightness levels these days. The trick also is to have a very neutral gray so that you do not get any tinting or changing of the colors...that is why there are recommended paint shades to use that are very neutral.

If you have a light controlled room, with proper surrounds so that the screen light itself does not reflect of things in the room, white is the way to go for the purest reproduction. But for most rooms that are not fully light controlled and have things in the room that can reflect back and such, gray is recommended.

People of course have feelings both ways though, I just liked the arguments those made for gray especially in the space I have that is not light controlled by any means.

Ironically, the Behr paint color is called "Silverscreen" that a lot use. If you google "Behr Silverscreen" you get links to lots of forums talking about it. I ended up using one by Glidden called Universal Grey in their Evermore flat base.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Nice, how far do you sit back? Also what projector are you running?
> 
> I am limited to around 96" on my projector because of where I have to mount it...but even from quite a ways back it is really big. At times with lots of fast motion video it gets a bit intense...I can't even imagine 194"! For a screen I use just a bare wall as well, I actually painted the whole wall (so it does not look like a screen when things are off) a neutral gray...one of the recommended shades over at avsforum. Cheap too as it was just from Home Depot


Our viewing area is spread out, but people are 8-12 feet from the screen. The wall is off white, I didn't go with the gray thing to enhance black levels and contrast -- I'm pleased with what I have.

I have a Panny AE200 - 2000 lumens, decent contrast, fairly short throw lens, only 720p.

I've spent some time on the AVS forum -- they have several discussion about the Oppo 83se going. Man, are those guys INTO IT. Mods upon mods upon mods.

Years ago I used to spring for silver cables and Wonder Caps, but they have me beat but good.

Fast video does get intense on the 194 diag, but it's way worth it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Boys and their Toys...ain't life grand?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got my oppo blu ray player but wont open it until xmas, i also had 2 up converting oppo dvd players ,and they are awesome!,and what everybody says about oppos customer service is true !


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I just got my oppo blu ray player but wont open it until xmas, !


You too, eh?

I can see the 83SE perched in its box from where I sit. No joy for another week!

I was happy that the Special Edition came out, but I've learned that there is yet another tier upward, the Nuforce Edition, which builds on the SE. Always something.

Anyway, enjoy your new Oppo and have a great New Year.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks! probably next year we''ll be salavating at a new oppo 3-D blu ray player! it dont matter though i cant wait to use my oppo bluray player! merry xmas you''all!!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

celticpride said:


> Thanks! probably next year we''ll be salavating at a new oppo 3-D blu ray player! it dont matter though i cant wait to use my oppo bluray player! merry xmas you''all!!


Take a look at the LG BD390.

Bob


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=3948



> Oppo Digital, the maker of the acclaimed but pricy BDP-83 Blu-ray player, has announced on its Twitter page: "We will be announcing a lower-cost Blu-ray player in early January 2010."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=3948


Smart move...looks like they finally see the handwriting on the wall that lower prices help sell. 

They seem to make a fine device, but will struggle to compete unless they can compete better on price....otherwise they become a boutique product for a few.

Perhaps I'll learn something at the CES in a few weeks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

azarby said:


> Take a look at the LG BD390.
> 
> Bob


I agree. About 1/2 the price of the Oppo ($250 street), but still excellent PQ and _awesome_ multimedia playback capability. Also the 2nd fastest "LOAD to PLAY" BD player out there. (I think one of the Samsungs beat it by a couple of seconds.)

http://www.lge.com/us/products/documents/h_lg_he_dav_ss_bd390.pdf

Connects wired, wireless, USB stick or USB drive and plays just about any audio or video format you can throw at it. Also streams Netflix, Vudu, YouTube and Cinema Now. It streams files from your PC using a supplied version of Nero MediaHome.

If you don't need multimedia playback capability, the BD370 is $100 less, but only offers _wired_ network access and Netflix, Vudu, YouTube, Cinema Now streaming.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

It will be interesting to see if they offer an upgrade path on the cheaper unit.
the 83 can go to SE and then to Nuforce without buying another box.

Mine goes on duty tomorrow -- can't wait.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Smart move...looks like they finally see the handwriting on the wall that lower prices help sell.
> 
> They seem to make a fine device, but will struggle to compete unless they can compete better on price....otherwise they become a boutique product for a few.
> 
> Perhaps I'll learn something at the CES in a few weeks.


I think their aim has always been high end units in the beginning then move to cheaper units and fill in the lineup. They did the same thing with their DVD Players, coming out with a whopper which was expensive, but tons cheaper than the units it put to shame. Then over time cheaper units followed with less features, but a lower price tag.

I find it amazing how Oppo plays with the big boys that are 2-3x the price. They did it with their upconvert DVD and did it again with their bluray player.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So....by now...I figured we'd start getting all those glowing reports from new OPPO Blu Ray player owners who had Santa deliver one under the tree this year.

It should prove interesting to see what the reduced-price model does or doesn't contain. If streaming video or SACD support are the only things omitted...it should become a big seller.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Veteran audio/video site Audioholics received the high-end, THX-certified Lexicon BD-30 Blu-ray player (which lists for $3,499) for review and has now published its product analysis, which will come as a shocker to many. After a thorough review, they conclude that Lexicon "simply lifted the Oppo BDP-83 and threw it into their own chassis."

I'd be  if I bought the Lexicon.

Full story: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4051


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Veteran audio/video site Audioholics received the high-end, THX-certified Lexicon BD-30 Blu-ray player (which lists for $3,499) for review and has now published its product analysis, which will come as a shocker to many. After a thorough review, they conclude that Lexicon "simply lifted the Oppo BDP-83 and threw it into their own chassis."
> 
> I'd be  if I bought the Lexicon.
> 
> Full story: http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4051


WOW....:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> WOW....:eek2::eek2::eek2:


+1. Home Theatre Review doesn't fare to well either.:nono2: And I thought more expensive was always better.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

READ:
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...-ray-oppo-clone/oppo-inside-lexicon-outside-1


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> READ:
> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...po-clone/oppo-inside-lexicon-outside-1oppo-in


Not sure which review you were referring to, but that link came up as NG.

The latest BD player reviews seem to be here: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/transports/


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

Steve said:


> Not sure which review you were referring to, but that link came up as NG.
> 
> The latest BD player reviews seem to be here: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/transports/


Mr. Steve:
I have corrected IT SIR, OK?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Smooth Jazzer said:


> Mr. Steve:
> I have corrected IT SIR, OK?


Just trying to help. Sorry if it came off differently.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Things like this seem to happen from time to time. Guess the companies think no one will open the case.

Oppo has a legendary reputation and a following that is threatening to expand beyond cult status. 

Lexicon has some explaining to do beyond their weak statements to date. 

I'm still really enjoying my Oppo 83SE -- very nice now that the wife has gotten over the shock.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=3948





> Oppo Digital, the maker of the acclaimed but pricy BDP-83 Blu-ray player, has announced on its Twitter page: "We will be announcing a lower-cost Blu-ray player in early January 2010."


The official announcement will come on Monday.

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-80/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well now we know....$289.99...with a number of differences shown in the Comparison Tab screen.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

After 3 months I've come to love the Oppo. The video difference is instantly apparent, the audio took some time to appreciate, but now that I've used it enough -- Man. Terrific, smooth yet edgy, deep bass, rich midrange, crisp highs.

Sounds like a high end analog rig that's been tweaked to perfection. 

Just realized I haven't listened to any of my DVD-Audio or SACD disks. Too busy with the movies. 

Anyway, if you have a decent rig, buy the Oppo, get the SE, and ENJOY. Just remember the SE only works on analog out. HDMI kills the benefits. Sounds like a big step backwards, but it isn't. 


Truly amazing device.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

FogCutter said:


> After 3 months I've come to love the Oppo. The video difference is instantly apparent, the audio took some time to appreciate, but now that I've used it enough -- Man. Terrific, smooth yet edgy, deep bass, rich midrange, crisp highs.
> 
> Sounds like a high end analog rig that's been tweaked to perfection.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more! I've had my Oppo BDP-83 for about three weeks now. Absolutely blown away by the A/V quality.

FYI - New beta firmware now available: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-50-0323b.aspx


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I couldn't agree more! I've had my Oppo BDP-83 for about three weeks now. Absolutely blown away by the A/V quality.
> 
> FYI - New beta firmware now available: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-50-0323b.aspx


Thanks for the firmware info. Will address shortly.

Enjoy that Oppo. I wish everything I owned brought as much enjoyment. And I still haven't fired up my SACD collection -- too busy to breathe right now.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Went and did it -- tried listening to SACD recordings.

AMAZING!! My old player was a Pioneer and I had grave doubts about the format.

The Oppo brings SACD to life.

In some cases a direct to disk LP with a moving coil cartridge and a good system tweaked to high heaven can sound better, but over all the SACD really delivers. 

Very cool.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Hooked it all up and I have been throwing many different movies at it ranging from poorly mastered DVDs to the best looking Blu-rays. So far basically everything I have put in hasn't let me down.

Immediately when you open the box you realize that the company really wants to ensure the customer realizes they have bought something well built. The player comes in a fabric bag with two different BD calibration discs as well as a nice HDMI cable.

The load times are insanely fast, from a cold start, easily faster than the PS3 getting into the movie. BD-Live functionality is about the same speed as the PS3, the only disadvantage is that it only has 1GB built in but the player has two USB inputs for external storage if needed. Regarding BD playback, there is an improvement over the PS3 in regards to color reproduction and detail but it isn't significant and would almost be indistinguishable on a smaller screen. Where it really shines is in the DVD upscaling. There were shots in certain movies that I demoed that I would briefly forget I was watching a DVD and could mistake it for HD. The improvement is equivalent to going from the 360s upscaling capabilities to the PS3 so it is rather apparent.

Overall I could not be happier with its performance.


----------



## davidgreem (Apr 9, 2010)

This player has an impressive feature set that delivers what it promises.Tested with several SACD and DVD-Audio, Blu-ray 7.1 DTS-MA (Chronicles of Narnia, Prince Caspian), DTS CD, SD DVD (Star Wars Episode 1 DD 5.1EX) working with a Denon 2809 HDMI 1.3 receiver and Samsung 4665 LCD HDTV. 
Also tested the SACD in both bitstream and PCM modes. In PCM mode the Denon lights its 24-bit icon, which it doesn't do when it does its own DSD decoding. Bitstream Blu-ray lights the DTS MA icons on the Denon. Everything works fine.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I continue to be impressed with the 83SE. I'm feeling constrained by my 720p projector, so I'm on the hunt for a 1080p. Needs to be fairly short throw, but there are many on the market. 

I'm using the analog out -- my receiver is pre-hdmi. 

Oppo is a winner.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup, this player rules! My std DVDs have never looked this good. FYI – new F/W released last week.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yup, this player rules! My std DVDs have never looked this good. FYI - new F/W released last week.


Good to hear.

Curious...

I have read some conflicting reviews on the audio. Several sated the audio is equally super, while a couple of reviews indicated folks were disappointed.

Can you add you insights based on your experience?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Curious...
> 
> ...


I have my player set to decode the audio and send it via HDMI (at full resolution) to my A/V receiver. Sounds great to me. Highs on the money, lows very tight and deep. My SACD and DVD-A sound phenomenal. All audio via HDMI only. Not using analog.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I have my player set to decode the audio and send it via HDMI (at full resolution) to my A/V receiver. Sounds great to me. Highs on the money, lows very tight and deep. My SACD and DVD-A sound phenomenal. All audio via HDMI only. Not using analog.


Great to hear that, since I know you use yours a great deal. I have some SACD content here I would certainly enjoy on that unit.

I'm looking to add another Blu Ray unit *prior to year end*, when the ban on anything other then HDMI for HD output goes into affect (1/1/11).

Your info on the Oppo is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great to hear that, since I know you use yours a great deal. I have some SACD content here I would certainly enjoy on that unit.
> 
> I'm looking to add another Blu Ray unit *prior to year end*, when the ban on anything other then HDMI for HD output goes into affect (1/1/11).
> 
> Your info on the Oppo is helpful. Thanks.


You'll love the player. It's a tank. No joke, I've yet to have a single lock-up/freeze or non playable disc. DVD up-conversion is off the charts. I am still shocked by the quality. One of only a few players that output DVD at 1080/24p. You get two blu-ray discs with the player too. One to calibrate video, the other for audio. The video calibration blu-ray has great demo footage.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So that Oppo supports both SACD and DVD-A over HDMI? Cos I'm looking for solid player that does, my current Denon only supports DVD-A over HDMI(they never upgraded past the 1.1 spec), but not SACD....which kind of defeats the purpose of having it for me...currently I use my PS3 for SACD over HDMI so everything stays in the digital domain until its processed by my Denon AVR...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> *So that Oppo supports both SACD and DVD-A over HDMI*? Cos I'm looking for solid player that does, my current Denon only supports DVD-A over HDMI(they never upgraded past the 1.1 spec), but not SACD....which kind of defeats the purpose of having it for me...currently I use my PS3 for SACD over HDMI so everything stays in the digital domain until its processed by my Denon AVR...


Yup, I'm using HDMI only. It supports DSD (Direct Stream Digital) SACD via HDMI. The little DSD light on my A/V receiver (Pioneer Elite - VSX-84TXSi) comes on when I play SACD with the Oppo.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yup, I'm using HDMI only. It supports DSD (Direct Stream Digital) SACD via HDMI. The little DSD light on my A/V receiver (Pioneer Elite - VSX-84TXSi) comes on when I play SACD with the Oppo.


It would be difficult to read much of anything negative about the Oppo line.

I have done months of "folowing" and research on various Blu Ray units, and own 2 that I enjoy. My next unit will likely be an Oppo.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I might have bought an Oppo a year or two ago, but too many other players have taken great strides as of late.

The only reason to get an Oppo now is if you have lots of SACD and DVD-A.


----------



## emoxley (Jul 15, 2010)

The Oppo BDP-83 also does the best upscaling of regular dvds. That's another great reason to buy Oppo.........


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, but other players are now very close for half the price and 99% of users wouldn't notice (you'd need a professionally calibrated display, seating at reference distance vs screen size, and watching mainly test patterns) the difference.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, but other players are now very close for half the price and 99% of users wouldn't notice (you'd need a professionally calibrated display, seating at reference distance vs screen size, and watching mainly test patterns) the difference.


Which other player for "half the price" does/has the following:

SACD support
DVD/A support
DVD 1080/24P conversion
Same build quality as Oppo
Comes with two blu-ray discs
Countless accolades.

There's a reason Lexicon hitched a ride on the Oppo express. Simply put, it's the best player.

FYI - I can see the difference in video quality when compared to my Samsung BD-P2550 (with HQV chip). It was quite obvious. Especially with motion.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think you've been following the discussion


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think you've been following the discussion


I have and I still would like to see your answer.

What other UNIVERSAL players are close to this performance level at half the price?

My suspicion is you are comparing apples to oranges, by discounting the support for SACD and DVD-A and just treating it as a BD player, instead of what I call a "universal" BD player.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> *I have *and I still would like to see your answer.
> 
> What other UNIVERSAL players are close to this performance level at half the price?
> 
> My suspicion is you are comparing apples to oranges, by discounting the support for SACD and DVD-A and just treating it as a BD player, instead of what I call a "universal" BD player.


Apparently you haven't. Can you point me to where I said there was another UNIVERSAL player close to it's performance???

Can you show me where I said another player at half the price does any of the following:
SACD support
DVD/A support
DVD 1080/24P conversion
Same build quality as Oppo
Comes with two blu-ray discs
Countless accolades
???

In fact, since you either have failed to read the posts, or are having difficulty with comprehension, I'll point out to you where I actually said the opposite:

*The only reason to get an Oppo now is if you have lots of SACD and DVD-A.*

*The Oppo BDP-83 also does the best upscaling of regular dvds.*

*Yes, but other players are now very close for half the price and 99% of users wouldn't notice (you'd need a professionally calibrated display, seating at reference distance vs screen size, and watching mainly test patterns) the difference.*

You'll notice I specifically said you should get the Oppo if you need a universal player. I was also only comparing DVD upscaling at half the price (nothing else).


----------



## Jacob356 (Aug 4, 2010)

I got the oppo 83 back in April. I was very impressed with it. its everything that you have heard about it is true. its truely a wonderful machine. 
I went through some under 200 players. they were all junk compared to the oppo.
Jacob


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Public beta firmware update for the BDP-83 if you're interested:

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-83/bdp-83-firmware-52-0816b.aspx

Posted today.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Jacob356 said:


> I got the oppo 83 back in April. I was very impressed with it. its everything that you have heard about it is true. its truely a wonderful machine.
> I went through some under 200 players. they were all junk compared to the oppo.
> Jacob


There's no denying that the Oppo is the best Blu-ray player today. However, the Panasonic players at a considerably lower price are excellent, and most people would not be able to discern any difference between the Panny and Oppol.


----------



## Jacob356 (Aug 4, 2010)

the panasonic player has a bdlive problem. it has trouble staying connected and the oppo does not. you can also change stuff in the setup menu while the movie is playing unlike the panasonic. the customer service is so much better at oppo then panasonic.

Jacob


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Given we're Netflix junkies in our household, I'd really like our next player to have that capability. Any solid rumors on when Oppo is likely to add this to their lineup??


----------

